# Unca's Fursuit build thread



## Unca (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all, Unca here. So I got some foam today and started on forming out my head... Unca is a Snow Leopard and this is where I am, I am trying to get the proportions correct but not going for an entirely "real" looking head but want it to be somewhere in between. Please be honest and let me know what you think so far, I know I have no lower jaw... I will be working on that tomorrow. Also keep in mind that this is my first time doing anything with costuming or suiting so I am as green as I can be.

Do you think I should use toonie eyes or real looking eyes?


























Thanks
Unca


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd say it looks better then my attempt so far.

Are the head and muzzle one part?


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 21, 2012)

Use an image site like photobucket to post photos directly here. Upload it then copy the image code into your message.

Use whichever eyes you want. I went for toony while trying to keep the shape realistic. You're doing much better than most so far. No duct tape or card board...that's always a good sign = P

I'll assume it's supposed to be a snow leopard.


----------



## Unca (Jan 21, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> I'd say it looks better then my attempt so far.
> 
> Are the head and muzzle one part?



Yes, they are one part. I am still on the fence about the lower jaw, Unca like all Snow Leopards is a quiet cat and will not talk. This makes me think he should just have a fixed jaw?



Inashne117 said:


> Use an image site like photobucket to post photos directly here. Upload it then copy the image code into your message.
> 
> Use whichever eyes you want. I went for toony while trying to keep the shape realistic. You're doing much better than most so far. No duct tape or card board...that's always a good sign = P
> 
> I'll assume it's supposed to be a snow leopard.



Thanks, I forgot about my photo bucket account. That obviously worked. Oh by the way I am just out of duct tape and card board at the time >:


----------



## Tuss (Jan 21, 2012)

It is looking very good, one thing I did notice is that the ears seem very far back. In my opinion they should be moved forward a bit, but I may be wrong. :3


----------



## Unca (Jan 21, 2012)

Tuss said:


> It is looking very good, one thing I did notice is that the ears seem very far back. In my opinion they should be moved forward a bit, but I may be wrong. :3



Believe it or not they were further back the first time I put them on, my partner said they looked strange. I was trying to line them up with the jaw line when you look at it from the side, and the eyes from the front. I also looked at the angle of the side of the ears in relation to horizontal.

Here is one of my reference photos looking straight on, this is what I used to judge how far apart they should be.






Here is a side shot... you can see that the ears are a bit far back on the head.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 21, 2012)

Unca said:


> Yes, they are one part. I am still on the fence about the lower jaw, Unca like all Snow Leopards is a quiet cat and will not talk. This makes me think he should just have a fixed jaw?



A static jaw will also be a lot easier to work with.


----------



## Unca (Jan 21, 2012)

*More photos*

OK, I have the jaw on, it is "static" it is split so I will be able to drink while in suit... I plan on wearing a camel-back back-pack. I also did some more shaping to the head. This thing is very tight and a bit difficult to get on but I wanted the entire suit to be as slimline as possible.
















My dog Simba does not know what to think about this.

Also there are more pictures on my Photo Bucket... just progress shots it anyone cares to see.

EDIT:
Unca is in essence me, I know that is lame and everyone says that but that's just the way it is. I am going to be transferring some of my personal identifiers to him as well. The first thing is going to be one of my ear rings. I have a custom industrial piercing in my right inner ear and I will be re-creating this to scale for Unca. I will be working on this tonight and should have photos to post later.


----------



## Unca (Jan 21, 2012)

*My piercing... well one of them.*

Here is my custom industrial piercing... I have had this for years now and will most likely never take it out. This is one of the things that I get a lot of attention for and have made one for Unca as well. His will not actually put holes through his ear, the curved portion has pins in it and the spikes for the back have very dense foam set in the core... basically it will go on like a tie tack.











Pictures of Unca's jewelry will follow.


----------



## Unca (Jan 21, 2012)

*Unca's piercing*

This is the barbell portion of the piercing that will go inside the ear.  This is the piece that has the pins set into it that will go through  the ear, they are currently stuck through the cardboard to hold it while  I paint. @Inashne117, I lied I do have cardboard.






These are the blue spikes that will go on the back of the ear. They are on temporary pins to hold them while they were painted.  The paint is a Chrysler color called Midnight Blue color code PB8, this  is the color of my partners custom PT Cruiser and I had the paint  laying around... it looks AWESOME!!!






If the parts dry before I slip off to bed I will post pics of the jewelry on Unca, but it will probably be tomorrow.


*I know I am photo heavy but this is a build thread and I like seeing pictures when I prowl, plus they make everything a little bit easier to understand. If you don't like this many pictures on a thread then...*


----------



## Unca (Jan 24, 2012)

*Piercing on Unca and a bit of furring*

The paint finally dried, it took longer than I expected but it is finished. Here is a picture of the piercing in Unca's ear.














In the last picture you can also see that I have started furring Unca's head. I got the fur from Mary Jo's Cloth Store here in Gastonia NC. It is a great fabric store, people come from all around to shop there, I replied to the sticky with the list of supplier with a blurb about the store.

I went with the standard packing tape method of making my pattern for the head fur.










When I cut the pattern off I placed the sticky side on copier paper and ran it through a laminator to flatten it and ensure a good bond. If you have a laminator I highly recommend this, it worked great. If you do use this method be sure to sandwich the tape between two sheets of paper so you don't melt it to the rollers.














The heat from the laminator also works great for reheating you sandwiches.

I am currently in the process of furring, I would say I am half way at this point and decided to take a break and post. I will post again when I am 100% furred.

Unca


----------



## Unca (Feb 1, 2012)

Unca is furred, took longer than I thought it would.

[video=youtube;F7dtgfGjQ8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7dtgfGjQ8I[/video]

Unca

EDIT: I am not picking my nose, I have Unca fur all over me and it gets stuck in my mustache and tickles my nose. Also how do you like my blue laser beam light? :\/ Sorry it is a crappy camera, I want a go-pro but havn't gotten one yet.


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 2, 2012)

Your video is private = / But from what I saw in the still, it looks like it came out great.


----------



## Unca (Feb 2, 2012)

Inashne117 said:


> Your video is private = / But from what I saw in the still, it looks like it came out great.



Thx for the heads up, I wanted to keep it off of my youtube page but figured if I linked it that it would play... guess not.

I will have to upload it elsewhere.


----------



## Unca (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, I figured it out, I had it marked private vs unlisted, that should have taken care of the problem. The first one should play now.

So lets post another video!!!!

[video=youtube;HD02K6FG9WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD02K6FG9WY[/video]

Unca


----------



## Unca (Feb 3, 2012)

*I HAS HAND PAWS!!!!*

My progress on the hand paws, I have claws made of Sculpy clay to attach also. I have to finish this by next week, I am going out of town on work for two weeks starting Monday... no furring on the road 





  Unca


----------

